# Do you have "peculiar" little things you do?



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I just finished reading Tori Spelling's book and I got the biggest kick out of some of her little "OCD" things. She can't leave one potato on her plate. She has to cut it in two so it will have a friend. Same with 3 beans, she has to eat one of them so they are not left out. LMAO. Also, she has to make sure all her shampoo bottles in the shower are facing out so they "can see". Etc. I find that enduring as it shows she is concerned.
It seems to me that I've done some things like that but I can't think of any right now. I will post when I do.
How about you? Do you do any of those little quirky things?
Carole


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness, I shared my "eww" secret in the thread about how we are cutting back. Mindy would be so proud of me now that I'm using a teapot! LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

the closet doors have to be shut tight before I go to bed, lest the monsters get out.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh yes, Missy! I can't let any part of my body hang off the bed, so no monsters or spiders can get me.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I used to think that if I stepped on a crack I had to step on one with the other foot to make it even.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I know I have a touch of OCD....my couch pillows must be in their proper places. Two in each corner, larger one behind the smaller one. 

When my kids are mad at me, they'll throw the pillows on the floor on purpose! Stinkers! :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Too funny Jane!
Carole


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You know, I can't sleep with my arms or legs hanging over the bed, either! I always get the feeling that "something" is going to bite me...it's a creepy feeling.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Ha! I'm glad I'm not the only one, Judy!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I must always have a blanket.. not a sheet.. even if its hot. I guess it will stop the serial killer from finding me. 

I also have a bad habit of naming peoples food if it still looks like animals. I once named a Lobster dinner Sonny and Cher. 

Turning the shampoo bottles around.. now.. she may need a couch... lol


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I have to sleep with my right foot outside the covers so it can 'breathe'. If it's under the covers I can't sleep.

My canned veggies/soups need to have their labels facing forward (outward?) in the pantry. Same with jars/bottles in the fridge. I think this is the only part of my house that's actually 'in order'.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I am extremely uncomfortable sitting with my back to the entrance to a room (meaning, the door I usually come in). I *can* do it if I have to (people were getting really tired of accomadating me) but I feel really weird when I sit that way.

I can't be in waiting rooms by myself with the door shut.

I can't sleep without covers or with my foot or leg out of the covers.

I could probably go on and on, but then you'd think I'm nuts.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I could probably go on and on, but then you'd think I'm nuts." *
__________________
~Ann and Roxie

sorry, Ann, you already got me with the waiting room issues! ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, so last night I stayed up and finally watched the Opening Ceremonies that I had DVR'd.......fell asleep on the couch, but woke up to take the dogs out and lock the back door. Woke up this AM to find the front door wide open and the garage door had been left up.......of course, DH had gone to bed way before I did, so it was my fault! But, not to worry he said because the 3 ft. dog gate was up between the front room and the rest of the house so we were safe! ound:ound: (I'm not sure why I put this in this thread.....sorry)


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Judy A said:


> OK, so last night I stayed up and finally watched the Opening Ceremonies that I had DVR'd.......fell asleep on the couch, but woke up to take the dogs out and lock the back door. Woke up this AM to find the front door wide open and the garage door had been left up.......of course, DH had gone to bed way before I did, so it was my fault! But, not to worry he said because the 3 ft. dog gate was up between the front room and the rest of the house so we were safe! ound:ound: (I'm not sure why I put this in this thread.....sorry)


:jaw: After that experience, my new "peculiar habit" would probably be checking and rechecking the doors before I went to bed!!ound:ound:

Glad you were safe!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I know, I suppose that I shouldn't feel so safe in small town, USA anymore.....you never know what might happen.....


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sometimes, when people are talking to me, I have a tendency to "type out" what they are saying in my head. :crazy:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I too have to be covered in the summer no matter how hot it is. A sheet will do though. I also have a habit of leaving my handbag just inside the front door. My mother always used to chastise me about it. "Put it away," she would say. "Why?" was always my reply. The fear being, of course, that someone would break into my house and they'd have easy access to my purse and my money, etc. I never understood this because I figure if they bothered to break in I'd much rather have it handy for them so they could immediately make a getaway. I certainly wouldn't want them to have to search for it.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Sometimes, when people are talking to me, I have a tendency to "type out" what they are saying in my head. :crazy:


After I've been reading a lot I tend to think like I'm in a book. Now, I'm sure that doesn't make ANY sense! :suspicious:
Also, I need to sit facing the door in a restaurant or waiting room, etc. I've heard that is a matter of being controlling. 
Carole


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> I know I have a touch of OCD....my couch pillows must be in their proper places. Two in each corner, larger one behind the smaller one.
> 
> When my kids are mad at me, they'll throw the pillows on the floor on purpose! Stinkers! :biggrin1:


Jane we must be twins separated at birth, as this is the same thing my kid do to drive me insane.

I always yell at my hubby for "squishing" the decorative pillows by actually lying on them! That's not what they are there for!!!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmm... where do I begin???

One of my wierdest OCD habit:
I am very particular on how the bed is made; fitted sheets MUST sit properly on each mattress edge; flat sheets must be even on all sides, ironed, if necessary. Each pillow has an assigned pillow case, and duvet must sit correctly over the bed, ensuring duvet cover is properly buttoned and sealed, with portion of flat sheet folded over. 

I find myself redoing the bed immediately after the cleaning lady leaves...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ann, I check and re-check door locks at night. I do it in the morning when I leave for work as well. I've even turned around several blocks from home just to be sure the front door is locked. It always is. I have never left it unlocked so I don't know where that comes from. 
I have to make the bed every morning and I cannot leave dishes in the sink even if they are clean and in the dish drainer. I know I have more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

KIM - I do the same thing! Type peoples words in my head. Weird

I think everyone has a little OCD somewhere.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I have to sleep with my right foot outside the covers so it can 'breathe'. If it's under the covers I can't sleep.
> 
> My canned veggies/soups need to have their labels facing forward (outward?) in the pantry. Same with jars/bottles in the fridge. I think this is the only part of my house that's actually 'in order'.


OMG, me too! So happy to hear I'm not nuts! I spell words in my head over and over at times. Stressed perhaps? :biggrin1: If the bed hasn't been made, which is VERY rare, I have to fix it before I can get in at night. Drives DH crazy but I can't get in if it's messy.

My kids think all of these things mean I'm :crazy: but maybe it will keep them wondering what strange thing I'm going to do next!

Oh, and I arrange food on our plates so it looks "pretty"! LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I guess we are not that peculiar, after all.

Geri, I have to be covered in summer also. 

I have to make sure my sheets are fitted on my bed just right. Heaven forbid there is a wrinkle (they call me Princess and the Pea).

I count the steps when going down stairs, not up. Maybe it's so I won't fall when I'm carrying the pups.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

jabellar said:


> Hmmm... where do I begin???
> 
> One of my wierdest OCD habit:
> I am very particular on how the bed is made; fitted sheets MUST sit properly on each mattress edge; flat sheets must be even on all sides, ironed, if necessary. Each pillow has an assigned pillow case, and duvet must sit correctly over the bed, ensuring duvet cover is properly buttoned and sealed, with portion of flat sheet folded over. ...


Oh I do this too.. and don't forget hospital corners...I blame my mother.LOL

I have also been called a "tree nazi" inviting people over to help decorate the x-mas tree and then re-arranging the ornaments over and over and over again.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> ...If the bed hasn't been made, which is VERY rare, I have to fix it before I can get in at night. Drives DH crazy but I can't get in if it's messy...


I wonder if this has anything to do with our foot needing air! I'm the same way. I won't get into the bed if it's already mussed up. DH says he knows when I'm sick because it's the ONLY time I don't care if the bed is neat or not. Too funny!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I guess we are not that peculiar, after all.
> 
> Geri, I have to be covered in summer also.
> 
> ...


That's hysterical! I've always referred to myself as the princess and the pea whenever I've had to buy a new mattress. It's a *very* big deal. I can try every bed in the store and not one is quite comfortable. A few years ago I finally found one in Fortunoff's and was so excited, and a little scared. What if it wasn't comfortable when I tried to sleep on it. But they bailed me out. They had a deal where you could return in after 90 day (I think) if you weren't happy. I love it and it felt perfect from night one. Now I need another mattress for upstairs and went back. Of course they no longer have that mattress, only ones twice as much money . . . AND they're not comfortable.

And how bizarre is this, I count steps whenever I leave my house. There are twelve and I guess I'm aftraid of falling too. At night if I go downstairs in the dark(ish) I always count the steps too because one part of the staircase has seven and the other six. Once I thought I was all the way down and turned out, oops, one more to go. I went tripping away before I landed, thankfully on two feet.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

shelly and judy a, me too! judy aa


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh goodness, I shared my "eww" secret in the thread about how we are cutting back. Mindy would be so proud of me now that I'm using a teapot! LOL


...rofl... yae!!! eace::whoo:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Missy said:


> the closet doors have to be shut tight before I go to bed, lest the monsters get out.


...haha...bathroom doors and bedroom doors have to be closed. Monsters in the bathroom and rapists/burglers past the (unlocked) bedroom door.. Covers must be covering every part of my body..summer or winter..so it stays cool all year round in my house. it keeps the under-the-bed monsters away...and if my teddy bear (...shut up..if you weren't married you'd still have one too..) touches the floor he has to be shaken off before I pick him back up...spiders.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm also super anal at work. We're not supposed to be attached to the same station because there's too many people for each of us to have our own computer..but if someone uses my station I'm in a pissy mood for the rest of the day..lol. 

My ex also said it was wierd that all of my shoes were "Lined up in the closet as if their marching off to war' ...lol. I found that amusing..then quickly straightened them out in case he messed them up.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Honest Mindy - you really got me thinking and let me tell you I'm enjoying stretching those tea bags even further with a teapot. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> I have also been called a "tree nazi" inviting people over to help decorate the x-mas tree and then re-arranging the ornaments over and over and over again.


Oh boy Missy, you and I would have a great time together - we'd be "redecorating" each other tree's until New Years. :fencing::fencing::fencing:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

new years? try valentines day!!!! ha ha ha not bad for a nice little jewish girl who didn't have her first tree til she moved out of her parents house but has had one ever since---of course to me it is "my winter solstace tree"...but to everyone who sees it --it's still a christmas tree. I felt like I was being let out of jail when I married my DH who is Christian, I could completely embrace the tradition (for his sake of course) but guess who is a grinch about anything to do with X-MAS?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

This is an interesting thread! I'm glad to see I'm in good company!

I was reading up on OCD a few years ago to help my older son who also has some tendencies. They said OCD is like this:

- picture a tower of blocks stacked perfectly in your mind
- when the blocks are all aligned, you "feel" good
- when something in your environment isn't quite right (e.g., you aren't sure the oven is turned off, etc.), it's like the block tower in your mind is askew, and you don't "feel" right until you go and take care of whatever is bothering you
- once you fix the thing that is bothering you, the block tower in your mind is all aligned again, and you "feel" good again.

I had looked into it because I wasn't sure whether to accommodate my son's OCD urges, or to encourage him to "fight" them. With true OCD, you have to learn to "fight" this "not-quite-right" feeling when you know that everything is really okay (e.g., that you did turn the oven off already), by delaying taking care of whatever is bothering you until the urge passes.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hahaha.. I love this. 
If for any reason the bed isn't perfectly made at bed time I have to make it before I get in it. If the dogs have played on the bed and messed it up I have to straighten it. I have to have covers no matter what the weather though I will sometimes wake up only partially covered in the summer time. DH thinks I'm crazy and says that if he were single he wouldn't make the bed completely unless company was coming over. He'd wash the sheets and blankets and just toss them on the bed and crawl in.
Oh, I can't stand the inside of my car to be messy. (the outside is a whole different story). I can't leave drinking straw wrappers or any kind of debris in my car after a day trip. Even if I'm taking a book or something with me the next morning, it can't stay in the car overnight. It has to come in.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Quirks-yep, we've got em. For example-each and every time mine or hubby's car is driven, the rims get wiped off with a rag (brake dust is evil and must be erradicated immediately) and each car gets wiped down top to bottom every evening by hubby. You can imagine the frenzy he's in when it's lovebug season here. He'll also throughly clean my parent's cars when we visit because it drives him crazy to see a dirty vehicle. When we drive somewhere, we cannot park where someone could ding the doors. This often means parking way in the back of the lot. I am well "trained" and haven't parked in front of a store in 12 years. My OCD is with my daughter-she cannot have cruddy, unkept fingernails (my hugest pet peeve), her shoes must be wiped off every night before school, clothes must be ironed and hair must be neat and tidy. Her teachers all know of my OCD and they get a kick out of me ("Emergency- she has a slight stain on her shirt from the playground...run here as fast as you can and bring her a replacement!"). I also must rinse off soda cans before popping the top, and if I have a drinking glass I cover it with a paper or something so dust won't get into my drink. When I worked, my coworkers bought me a can of Lysol and a huge bottle of Purel from my birthday (a gift I actually did like and use). I wash my fruit with soap before I eat it, and the list goes on and on. I'm kinda kooky like that but as Popeye said "I yam what I yam"!


----------

